
Kevin Rose wants to buy Delicious and make... Digg - tfe
http://twitter.com/#!/kevinrose/status/15929352877248512
======
minalecs
i can't tell if he's being serious or sarcastic.

~~~
tfe
I was really hoping he was speaking tongue-in-cheek, but I fear he's
serious...

~~~
phlux
Until he sees all the o.O going on around him, in which case he will be o_O
"ha! Guys, I was just kidding! .... Guys?"

------
lenn0x
I think he is serious

